# Anyone transported sperm in Europe



## Laragh (Sep 8, 2004)

I am trying to take sperm from Spain to the Ukraine.  Has anyone done anything on a similar scale and if so what were your experiences.

Thanks


laragh


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Laragh
I suggest you ask the embryology labs of both clinics, they should be able to point you in the direction of a specialized company or at least advise you about the legalities involved. I enquired about transporting sperm from South Africa to UK but the UK lab didn't encourage me for a variety of reasons (they were exceptionally fussy) of course it has been done though, hopefully someone who has actually done it will see this and respond.

Found this thread, you could send a PM to get the name and details of the courier she used.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=46030.msg586314#msg586314

Good luck! D x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Laragh,
I know of someone who did this in Europe.  I will email her to see if she minds 'talking' to you about it and get back to you.
Bluebell xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Just to say that we thought we would need to transport DH's sperm to ISIDA in Kiev In September as the tx looked like it would coincide with DH's teaching practice; we didnt need to in the end.
Lora at ISIDA advised against this as she said that regulations about the transport of human tissue were very strict in the Ukraine.

Are you going to ISIDA or Intersono?  It is possible that things have changed however so as Bluebell says, best contact the clinics themselves.

I know of others on this site who have successfully transported sperm around other European countries using special couriers.

best of luck,


roze  xx


----------

